# The Ultimate Wedding Bomb!!



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I was at work today wishing I was somewhere else, when my fiancee called me. She asked if I was expecting any packages (knowing that am now receiving cigar shipments every couple weeks..lol!). I said no and asked who it was from. Well what do you know, SmoknTaz and Karmaz sent us a bomb....and what a bomb!!

Knowing that our wedding is fast approaching, they were awesome enough to send us a stogie care package to help us celebrate and too push me farther down the slope!! Along with some great smokes, they also sent a couple cigar tubes and some matches. Here's what sticks they sent our way:

Gran Habano Corojo #5 
Jose L. Piedra
AF Special Selection
Partagas
CAO MX2
Romeo Y Julieta
Pinar Del Rio HSG
Benchmade
Padilla Series '68 Corojo
Rocky Patel American Market Selection

My fiancee and I were blown away at the incredibly kind gesture these guys made. This is just another example of how this forum rocks! Thank you very much guys, and you better keep an eye on your mailbox, cause once the wedding is over, I'll be sending a Niagara Falls Border Bomb to ya!!

BTW, I was wanting to try the CAO MX2 and was really excited to see it in the package!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is pretty sweet. congrats on the wedding


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on your upcoming wedding and nice bomb guys!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great bomb, congrats on the up coming wedding.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice, and congrats!!!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I can't believe how fast it's coming up (June 27th) but we're both looking forward to it and I think everyone will have a great time.

We've been together for over 7 years now, and it feels like we've been married for that long, so this is just making it official...lol! And there's no way she'd let us not have a wedding!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit and congrats on the upcoming wedding.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats on your wedding and bomb. May you many years of happiness with your wife and unhappiness with the many bombs you may get.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job with the bomb guys and congrats on the wedding James.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great bomb, congrats on the wedding.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Congrats James! Nice bomb guys!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Job Fellas, James, congrats on the upcoming wedding. You still have some time to bail!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

congrats!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats again hope you enjoy them


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Smokintaz and karmaz are both great guys. Congradulations on the wedding, and all the best in the future.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad they made it there safely! Let the Padilla rest a while, they just came out of the deep freeze. I can't wait to try them! Hope you have a great wedding James!


----------



## J.C. (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the all the congrats guys, we're looking forward to the day! I'll be sure to post some pics of me and the boys smokin' our CC's at the reception!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job with the bomb guys and congratulations on the wedding James! :woowho:


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

I love the MX2!!!!

The sender should have thrown a couple of rubbers in there lol


----------

